# seeding live rock



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

i just picked up some live rock from my LFS, do i need to seed it somehow to get the little criders inside?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Unless teh rock is dead, it is not needed. Is the rock cured/uncured?


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

partially cured, i still see some die off on it. How can I tell if it is dead?


----------

